# ona bilmiyorum...



## adventrue

Benim arkadasim bana sunu yazdi: 
" Ben de bu konu cok iyi bilmiyorum, yani sadece fikrim var, ama derinlemesi*ne *bilmiyorum acikcasi. "

Shouldn't it be "derinlemesini"? It probably is just a typo, but in case it really is "derinlemesine" I need an explanation please!!


----------



## macrotis

Here _derinlemesine_ is an adverb as it is, not the direct object of _bilmiyorum_. The direct object is _konu_, so it should be _konu*yu*_.

_derinlemesine _(in depth) _bilmek/incelemek/araştırmak/irdelemek/düşünmek/analiz etmek_ etc.


----------



## Rallino

As Macrotis has pointed out, it plays the role of an adverb. Think of it like:
Derinlemesine = Derin olarak 

But know that "derin olarak" doesn't exist, and wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## adventrue

Thank you both. I still don't fully understand how this adverb is constructed, but I guess some things are just beyond me. 

Are there other adverbs constructed with this dative?


----------



## Rallino

Well...There is one more thing that comes to my mind:

Yemek ısmarlamasına iddiaya girdim.

But I'm not sure if it's exactly the same grammatical formation. It's extremely rare. As you see: I've only found one example; I can't find any other! xD


----------



## adventrue

Thank you... But my Turkish is forsaking me again: What does this sentence even mean?
"I took up the bet to invite others for food"?


----------



## Rallino

bir şeyine iddiaya girmek = to be on something

here: I took up a bet on dinner. (If I lose, I'll have to invite you for a dinner, and I'll be paying all.)


----------



## shafaq

adventrue said:


> Thank you both. I still don't fully understand *how this adverb is constructed*, but I guess some things are just beyond me.
> 
> Are there other adverbs constructed with this dative?


I am going to analyze this five layer compound:

*derinlemesine*
.
derin=deep, core, essence. It is an adverb as well as noun, from Persian "deruun"; a noun means "core, essence".
Derin kuyu.=Deep well.
Derininde ne olduğunu bilmek lazım.=It is a must to know what was in its core/essence.
.
...le() =Suffix to derive verbs by non verb words.
derinlemek=v. to deepen
i.e. *doğru*lamak= to verify , *kara*lamak=to blacken, to smear , *ince*lemek=to look into, to make s/thg thin.  
.
...me=A suffix to derive nouns by verbs as ...ing in English does.
derinleme=deepening. Again it becomes noun.
.
..(s)*i*=possessive suffix for 3rd person his/its
derinlemesi=its deepening.(s) is buffer consonant.
.
...(n)*e*= dative suffix. In Turkish "kelimenin e hali".(n) is buffer consonant.
. 
So:
derinlemesine=to its deepening, to its deep detail(ed knowledge), with its deep core/essence.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

shafaq said:


> derinlemek=v. to deepen



Is not the Turkish verb for deepen derinleş(tir)mek (depending on in/transitive)? I only seek information -no corrections or secret agendas.
Thanks.
O.A.W


----------



## macrotis

adventrue said:


> Are there other adverbs constructed with this dative?



Yes, there are: _enlemesine_ (width wise, crosswise, latitudinally, transversely), _boylamasına _(lengthwise, longitudinally), _yanlamasına _(sideways, sidelong).

Note: _boylamasına_ has also another meaning, as in _cehennemin dibini boylamasına az kaldı_ (here it's from the verb _boylamak_, not an adverb).


----------



## shafaq

Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr said:


> Is not the Turkish verb for deepen derinleş(tir)mek (depending on in/transitive)? I only seek information -no corrections or secret agendas.
> Thanks.
> O.A.W


In Turkish, and probably in others; in spite of their correctness grammatically, some linguistic forms haven't found a field to be used. "Derinlemek" is an example to this, like "adımlaşmak" and many others.
I recollected an example in English also; in spite of its correctness and of existence of "thick*en*", "deep*en*", "lenght*en*" ...so on; there isn't a "thin*en*" ; at least in my circle of information. 

Although it doesn't have a usage in daily life; differs at meaning than "derinleştirmek". Yes ! "derinleştirmek"(=to make something *more* deep) may directly be rendered into English as "to deepen" . For the "derinlemek", because it isn't used daily, I translated it as "deepen" just by comparison to suchlike words i.e. karalamak=to make something black, to blacken; but I think it is insufficient to render its meaning into English exactly. I think "derinlemek" exactly means "to realize something's deepness by living/feeling/experiencing/considering even measuring it"; like "sağlamak", "zorlamak" etc.
.
Note 1: The noun/averb/adjective+*lamak/lemek* and  The noun/averb/adjective+*laştırmak/leştirmek* formations are diffrent in meaning. Please let me explain this by some examples:
Kara*lama*k=To make something black, to blacken
Kara*laştırmak*=To make something *more* black, blackish*?*.
Zor*lamak*=to realize something's difficultness by living/feeling/experiencing/considering even measuring it, to give a try to see something's tough/stiffness.
Zor*laştırmak*=To make something *more* difficult/tough/stiff.
Ak*lamak*=(To make something white)/(to whitten) (litteral), to acquit (figurative).
Ak*laştırmak*=(To increase something's whiteness)/(to make something more white).
Ek*lemek*=???
Ek*leştirmek*=???
.
Note 2: There is two usage for "zor" in Turkish with diffrent meanings:
Zor= (adjective) difficult/tough/stiff.
Zor= (noun) Force, power, strenght, obligation, compultion. My above example is for first "zor" , not second.


----------

